# Get Bit Outdoors - Last Day for Labor Day Savings! 40% Off Rainshadow Blanks & 10% Of



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Get Bit Outdoors - Last Day for Labor Day Savings! 40% Off Rainshadow Blanks & 10% Of*

We hope everyone had a great Labor Day Weekend! Today is the last day of our Labor Day Sale! Don't Miss this opportunity to stock up. 

*Rainshadow Blanks buy one get one 40% Off! Coupon Code: RSBOGO40

SAVE 10% SITE WIDE!! NO MINIMUM, NO CODE NEEDED!

FREE SHIPPING OVER $95!*

Click Here to see and Save! https://myemail.constantcontact.com...s----.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=WjxHeYEZFis

Thank you for your support, please feel free to reach out to us any time. We appreciate you!


----------

